# Super high-speed transport coming to Russia? Hyperloop says talks in progress



## Kutsuit (Mar 2, 2011)

*Super high-speed transport coming to Russia? Hyperloop says talks in progress*

https://www.rt.com/news/329963-russia-hyperloop-investor-talks/












> Hyperloop Technologies is in talks with a Russian investor to finance the possible building of a new kind of transport, the company’s COO told RT at the World Economic Forum in Davos. It is likely the government will also be keen on the idea, he believes.


----------



## wangqi (Jan 29, 2016)

how would you keep these tunnels warm in the cold weather there? wouldn't they freeze over?


----------



## krkseg1ops (Mar 19, 2009)

No.


----------



## RandomDude01 (Jan 27, 2016)

Good luck for them. I really like the hyperloop and hope that this will catch on for other countries.


----------



## Dancing Banana (Jul 8, 2009)

wangqi said:


> how would you keep these tunnels warm in the cold weather there? wouldn't they freeze over?


permafrost doesnt go very deep i think


----------

